# lighttdp



## Radhad (7. Februar 2007)

Hi zusammen,

ich bin beim stöbern auf diversen Internetseiten auf den Webserver lighttdp gestoßen. Er gilt als sehr schnell & Ressourcenschonend und ist meines erachtens nach nur für *nix Systeme konzipiert. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Webserver gesammelt? Ist der einfach zu handhaben? Beim Apache habe ich nur wenig Kenntnisse. Würde mich über jeden Beitrag freuen 


Gruß Radhad


----------



## daddz (7. Februar 2007)

Ich muss sagen, dass LightTPD einen sehr guten Eindruck auf mich macht, da ich momentan ein bisschen mit ihm rumspiele, um ihn als _Load-Balancer_ bzw. _Proxy_ für den _FaDzFilter_-Server zu benutzen.

Lässt sich auch schnell und einfach konfigurieren und wirkt ziemlich schlank.

Aber letztenendes hängt es von deinem Anwendungsgebiet ab.

greetz
daddz


----------



## Radhad (8. Februar 2007)

Naja, ich hab mir dazu noch nichts genaues überlegt. Da ich zu Hause auch keinen Linux-Server habe, konnte ich lighttdp bisher noch nicht ausprobieren. Den Apache finde ich ganz gut, aber ziemlich "überladen" in meinen Augen, daher wollt ich mal über den Tellerrand hinausschauen


----------



## daddz (8. Februar 2007)

LightTPD läuft auch unter Windows!

greetz
daddz


----------



## Radhad (8. Februar 2007)

Dann erklär mir mal, wie du den unter Windows zum laufen bekommen hast... ?


----------



## daddz (8. Februar 2007)

Schau mal hier: http://rogojin.googlepages.com/home 

Zum ausprobieren sollte das auf jeden Fall reichen!

greetz
daddz


----------



## Radhad (8. Februar 2007)

Danke für den Link, werd mich mal dranmachen.

Ich bekomme immer die Fehlermeldung, dass die "SSLEAY32.DLL" nicht gefunden wurde. Ich habe den Standardpfad für die Installation genommen.

Anscheinend bin ich nicht der einzige...
http://blog.lighttpd.net/articles/2006/12/19/1-5-0-works-on-win32-nativly-again


----------



## Radhad (14. Februar 2007)

Echt blöd, lighttpd Version 1.4.13 für Windows startet gar nicht erst.. Echt schade


----------



## daddz (14. Februar 2007)

Ich habe hier eine funktionierende 1.4.13.

Auf der alten Homepage von LightTPD gab es noch Win32 Versionen soweit ich mich erinnern kann.

Ich könnte mal nach der Setupdatei suchen und sie dir schicken wenn du möchtest.

Edit:
Habe gerade diesen Link gefunden: http://www.kevinworthington.com:8181/?cat=20
Da gibt es die funktionierende Version glaube ich.

greetz
daddz


----------

